# 2012 HRI Banquet and Raffle......need...



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

all of your help! Please see the attached notice from HRI. The more donations we can get for our auction, the more money we can make for our rescue pups. You may have new dog items that you never did or will never use. Or have the ability to make baskets of items, or need to "regift" (lol) something. Please consider donating it to HRI. If you plan on sending an item. please let me know here, and I will advise Lori to watch out for it. 
PLEASE CONSIDER HOW YOU CAN HELP HAVANESE RESCUE


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I can probably send a few things, I have some new carriers (travel) that I have never even used. I seem to have an addiction when it comes to buying them, lol and probably some other things around here from Etsy trades that I have gotten for gifting,but what better gift than to HRI.

I actually have an idea for helping with this in the future, email me and I"ll run it by you 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*STILL NEED HELP!*

We still are looking for dontations for the Annual Havanese Rescue Auction at nationals.

This is a BIG moneymaker for us - it helps us care for our rescues!!!

Please consider sending a donation:

Dog items, books, jewlery, homemade items (new items)

Please send any donations to:

Lori Brostrom 
710 Summit Avenue, Apt. 1 
St. Paul, MN 55105

Please let me know what you will be sending so that I can let Lori know what to expect.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

are you still accepting donations? 
I have a few harnesses and toys that I would like to send!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Tammy
Yes they are still accepting items. This auction is so very important to HRI and the dogs that come in.

Thank you so much to everyone for all the support you give to HRI.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't believe it. I just got this notice and was going to send some stuff, but the address was missing. You must have read my mind. I have a bunch of brand new doggie sweaters that we got at a dog event. They're too small for my dogs, but just right for puppies or dogs on the smaller side. I will mail them out this weekend. Thanks, Laurie!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys - when you send them to Lori, be sure to provider he with your full name, and email address. 

We appreciate your donations!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:

WE ARE A LITTLE OVER 2 WEEKS AWAY!!!! I am looking forward to seeing everyone who can come!!

PLEASE.....If you plan on donating anything for the HRI auction - NOW is the time to send it -- but please give me a heads up first advising what you are sending so that I can have Lori make a boxtopper for it!

WE ARE HAPPY TO ACCEPT ANY AUCTION OFF ANY KIND OF ITEM - NOT JUST DOG ITEMS - JEWELRY, PAINTINGS, BASKETS OF GOODIES .......


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Laurie. Hope you are enjoying your summer so far. I am sending donations for HRI raffle. It is a bunch of brand new dog sweaters that we got at a dog event. They are mostly for puppies or dogs on the smaller side. Also included is a leash and 2 portable dog bowls, also new. They will go out tomorrow and I will send them the quickest way.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Michelle!!!!


----------

